# Which to buy, Masterbuilt Electric or Bradley Digital Electric 4 Rack?



## viper222 (Feb 1, 2008)

I have been using the Brinkman Gourmet Electric Smoker (red one from HD) and it just cooks too hot. I have been looking for a thermostat but have read enought to see that since it is not insulated, it is hard for it to keep a constant temperature, so...... I am now looking at buying another one. I need to go electric due to where I live and convienence, and I was looking at two models, I want your opinions if you can help.

Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse, 4 rack
or
Bradley Digital Electric 4 Rack, even considered the standard original one without the digital part.

So I guess my question is, any opinions on why one may be better than the other? the Masterbuilt is way cheaper, by like $250

Thank you for any advice, also, I usually smoke briskets, and bb ribs, and of course some chicken, every once in a while a turkey, but my meat just doesn't come out as tender as I want, and I know it is the temperature too high, and not constant.

ALSO, I live in Florida, so not really ever cold.

ADDED: I would have to have it shipped, but would I get far superior results if I was to get the Masterbuilt Propane version?


----------



## illini (Feb 1, 2008)

Viper
I have not had experience with the bradley but my concept of it is that maintaining the wood is rather automatic.....the downside is that you must use bradleys "pucks" which are ground up stuff and reprted as pricey....

I currently have the 30" MES which is black in finish but stainless on the inside....it has performed well for me and is very low in operating cost compared to any other method of smoking meats....you can make your own wood pieces from woods you have gathered....It is also available in all stainless (inside and outside cases) at an additional cost of about $50.....

I also have the  40" MES which is much larger on the inside and comes as all stainless (both jacket cases)...

Would suggest you seriously consider the 40" MES which is available at Sam's club (in season) and Bass Pro shops and maybe other places as well....It will cost $400 plus freight and taxes if applicable....A good choice in my opinion

good luck


----------



## illini (Feb 1, 2008)

Viper
I noticed this is your first post on SMF....It is the norm here to have all new folk intro themselves on the roll call thread

Welcome to the forum


----------



## viper222 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Illinili, I will go to Roll Call.  Thanks for your advice, I was thinking the same thing about the Bradley, more money and more money each time I use it.  I have done well with my own wood chunks, I just hate trying to maintain low temps in the Brinkman I have, it is crazy to put a 1500 watt element in that thing, it usually is around 300 to 350 depending on the day and the wind, and that is the other thing, the temps fluctuate so much.  I will take your advice, thank you sooooo much.


----------



## billyq (Feb 1, 2008)

I have a friend who has three different kinds of smokers: wood, gas and electric (an MES).  He syays he would trade both the gas and wood for another two masterbuilts.  He likes it that much.


----------



## larrymicke (Feb 1, 2008)

I recently purchased a 30" MES and really like it.  Easy to use and it has worked well in temps much colder than you will face in Florida.

My neighbor has a Bradley original and likes the "set it and forget" aspect.  But the MES is fairly close to that.  Plus, my wife won't let me leave the area if the smoker is on anyway!

I have been very happy with my MES and would be willing to recommend it.  Especially since it is much less expensive than the Bradley.


----------



## kurtsara (Feb 1, 2008)

I would suggest you get 2 of the 30" MES for the price of 1 40" MES.


----------



## mossymo (Feb 2, 2008)

I have used both Bradley and MES, dollar for dollar and the cost of wood for each I would definitely get the MES; MES did seem to hold better temp in cold weather also. I use to have two 30" MES's; I sold one and now have a 30" an d a 40" MES. I happy with these as my electric smoker choices (till they come out with a larger one !!!).


----------



## larry maddock (Feb 2, 2008)

for about 80 bucks  from h d --
you can get a electric  h2o char-broil.

it has a adjustable reostat [ lo med hi]on it like a electric skillet...

the hottest my unit gets is 246 f on a summer day...

at 35 f it does good to get to 210..

i luv this unit..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_A  rmataz_01_21:


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 2, 2008)

I have to agree with everyone else. Though I have a homebuilt, I've always been put off by Bradleys due to the fact that you have to use their pucks, which I'm sure cost more, and may not be avail. locally. I can always find some type of smoking chips, chunks, or sawdust at a hardware store, or big box type store in my area. I'd hate to run out part way through a smoke, or have to wait to order some to get a smoke underway.


----------



## kookie (Feb 19, 2008)

The bradleys are nice, but I agree they are spendy and the pucks are spendy too...........Several stores in my area carry the bradleys and their pucks but I still am leaning towards the MES for the price difference and the fact use any wood in it.......


----------



## ajthepoolman (Feb 20, 2008)

The only advantage of the Bradley that I know of is that you can load up  the puck shoot and it will push new pucks in place for hours and hours, as opposed to opening your door to throw more wood into the MES.  The bradley will also do a true cold smoke with no heat whatsoever in the main chamber, just at the puck.  My VP has one and has kicked out tremendous smoke with it.  He especially likes to use it when  he has a long smoke so he doesn't have to babysit through the night.


----------

